# Welche 980 GTX bzw. auf neue Karte warten?



## Brokensword (10. Mai 2015)

Da mich aktuelle Games mit mittelmäßiger Grafik und Nachladeruckler nerven, will ich jetzt endlich ne neue Karte einbauen. Meine 580 1,5 GB wird entweder verkauft, oder für Notfall gebunkert.

Im Moment kann ich mich net entscheiden ob es die MSI 970 sein soll

oder eine von den drei erstplazierten:
Partnerkarten im Test: Zehn Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 im Vergleich (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

oder ob ich auf 900er Ti warten soll, die mit 6gb Vram kommen soll ( aber diese wird wahrscheinlich überteuert sein )


Nach dem Test tendiere ich zu der Palit SuperJetstream und da es 2 games umsonst dazu gibt, zahlt man um die 490€ für die Karte
Bei der MSI 970 sinds um die 260 €

230 € für ca. 15- 20 % mehr Leistung und mit dem Gedanken dass die 4G Vram in paar Monaten wieder zu wenig für Max. Details sind

Was meinst ihr, soll ich mir die Palit bestellen? Würds gleich heute machen, dann ists bis zum Feiertag da 

edit Frage: Die Palit hat Mini-DHMI und DisplayPort, die anderen GTX Modelle nicht. Ist das gut oder schlecht bzw. Vor- Nachteile?

edit: Stell grad fest dass die MSI 970 Leistungsmäßig besser ist als gedacht und tendier langsam zu dieser, dann sinds aber weniger Vram


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Eine GTX 980 wäre unsinnig, weil die nur 10-15% schneller ist (20-30% sind absolut utopisch =>  NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 4 - HT4U.net  ), aber gleich 200€ mehr kostet. Daher würde ich die GTX 970 nehmen.


----------



## Brokensword (10. Mai 2015)

hab den test vorhin gesehen und die Werte abgeändert und werd wsl die 970 kaufen
was glaubst du ist die Leistungssteigerung zu meiner 580?


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2015)

also wenn man wartet, dann wohl eher darauf wie die R9 390(X) aussehen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

also, so 50-60% schneller müsste die GTX 970 schon sein, dazu werden dann Games bzw. Detailmodi gut laufen allein wg. des mehr an RAM. Und auf die neuen AMD-Karten könnte man in der Tat auch noch warten


----------



## Brokensword (10. Mai 2015)

Will bei Nvidia bleiben und hab mir die MSI 970 bestellt


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2015)

ja, aber das ist NViadia egal und so Markentreue über Werte zu stellen eher dämlich


----------



## Brokensword (16. Mai 2015)

Die Karte is bei Alternate gerade im Angebot
und da es 2 Games mit Wert über 100€ gratis dazu gibt, kann man da net viel falsch machen


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Mai 2015)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Will bei Nvidia bleiben und hab mir die MSI 970 bestellt


Gefällt die neue Karte?


----------



## Brokensword (16. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Gefällt die neue Karte?



Läuft top.
Hab bisher GTA V, WWE 2k15, Crysis 3 und BF3 gespielt
Läuft alles flüssig, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei GTA kaum was an den spielvorgegebenen Einstellungen verändert hab und die Speicheraulastung bei ca. 2,7 vram liegt, also ist noch Luft nach oben, aber hab ich irgendwie net nötig

Von der Lautstärke her hör ich nur noch meine PC Lüfter und merk erst jetzt den Unterschied zur der Phantom, die deutlich zu hören war.

Bei der Karte ist die MSI Gaming APP dabei:
Man kann per Knopfdruck zwischen
- OC Mode
- Gaming Mode
- Silent Mode 
wählen und die Software taktet die Karte automatisch
dazu gibts noch eine Cooldown Funktion, die die Karte in ein paar Sekunden runterkühlt. Sehr praktisch wenn man direkt nach dem Zocken weg muss. Bei meiner alten Karte, hab ich immer paar Minuten warten müssen.
Und für mich als Acer-Bildschirm besitzer, ist die Augen Funktion auch genial, bei der man zwischen drei Bildschirmfarbeinstellungen wechseln kann (Eye Rest, Gaming, Movie). Die Funktion ist sehr praktisch wenn der Bildschirm keine Software hat, da vermiss ich so richtig mein alten Samsung.

Als Tipp für Leute die sich eine neue Karte einbauen: 
auf jedenfall online sein und Winupdates durchführen lassen, bzw. danach Neustarts durchführen bevor man die Games testet.
Ich war nach dem Einbau offline und hab GTA als erstes angespielt und die Performance war so naja, fast schlechter wie bei meiner alten


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2015)

Seit der GTX 500er-Reihe hat sich bei Grafikkarten-Kühlung sehr viel getan, also ganz allgemein. Selbst die "Hitzköpfe" bei AMD (R9 290 und 290X) können so leise gekühlt werden, dass du auch bei Last die Karte kaum wirklich heraushören kannst    Nicht ohne Grund verwenden die Hersteller auch die quasi gleichen Kühler, nur leicht an das Design der Karte angepasst, für mehrere Modelle, zB MSI hat den Kühler auch auf anderen Nvidia und auch auf AMD-Karten drauf.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst die "Hitzköpfe" bei AMD (R9 290 und 290X) können so leise gekühlt werden, dass du auch bei Last die Karte kaum wirklich heraushören kannst  .



Die 290X nur mit Wasserkühlung. Ich hab da schon ein Modell mit einer der besten Luftkühler und die wird unter Last abartig laut.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die 290X nur mit Wasserkühlung. Ich hab da schon ein Modell mit einer der besten Luftkühler und die wird unter Last abartig laut.


 Also, dann ist...

- dieser Kühler doch nicht so dolle 
- oder defekt 
- oder die Lüfterkurve ist übervorsichtig eingestellt (100% Lüfterspeed ab nur 85 Grad)
- oder die Karte ist so eingestellt, dass die auf Teufel komm raus hochtakten soll, wobei sie natürlich dann auch heißer wird.

 Ich hab ne Asus R9 290 bei Standardtakt, da dreht der Lüfter mit 30-40% und ist bei Last nur ein kleines bisschen lauter als im IDLE, und mein PC ist im IDLE so leise, dass es mir schon ab und an passiert, dass ich ihn ausschalte, weil ich ihn an sich EINschalten wollte und nicht gemerkt hab, dass er schon an war (Monitor halt auf Stromsparen gegangen, da ich ne halbe Stunde nicht mehr am PC war)  .  Wenn ich die R9 290 aber im OC-Takt betreibe, dann geht der Lüfter eher auf 50-60%, was MICH dann etwas nervt, und manchmal dreht sie auch kurz noch mehr auf, was dann wirklich deutlich zu hören ist wie zB ein CD-Laufwerk, was ne Disc einliest.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dann ist...
> 
> - dieser Kühler doch nicht so dolle
> - oder defekt
> ...



Naja, Du vergleichst hier eine 290 mit einer 290X. Die Vapor-X Modelle wurden in allen Tests für die gute Kühlung gelobt, leider ist sie aber genauso laut wie meine alte 7970 Lightning. Und das ist mehr als nur deutlich hörbar.
Da hilft es auch nicht viel die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner anzupassen.  Im Idle hör ich das Ding auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Naja, Du vergleichst hier eine 290 mit einer 290X. Die Vapor-X Modelle wurden in allen Tests für die gute Kühlung gelobt, leider ist sie aber genauso laut wie meine alte 7970 Lightning. Und das ist mehr als nur deutlich hörbar.
> Da hilft es auch nicht viel die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner anzupassen.  Im Idle hör ich das Ding auch nicht.


 Die Vapor sind nicht bei jeder Graka-Serie die besten Kühler -  bei der Sapphire ist die normale Tri-X, nicht die Vapor-X an sich die als ziemlich "leise" geltende Version  

Guckst du zB hier  Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Kurzvergleich [sone] (Seite 12) - HT4U.net  da liegt die sogar unterhalb einer Sapphire R9 280X Toxic.  AFAIK sind auch die Asus Direct CU-II und die Gigabyte Windforce 3 etwas leiser als die Vapor-X 


bei wie viel % dreht die denn bei Dir unter Last? Wie heiß wird die, wenn du die Kurve so einstellst, dass die Lüfter nicht schneller als 40% drehen dürfen (was extrem leise sein sollte) ?


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei wie viel % dreht die denn bei Dir unter Last? Wie heiß wird die, wenn du die Kurve so einstellst, dass die Lüfter nicht schneller als 40% drehen dürfen (was extrem leise sein sollte) ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 40% Drehzahl > 80°C nach ein paar Minuten im Valley Benchmark, welcher nicht sonderlich fordernd ist was Hitzeentwicklung anbelangt.
Normalerweise würden die Lüfter bei dieser Temp bereits mit 75% drehen. Davor (vor der gelben Linie) hatte ich die automatische Steuerung aktiv. Diese hält die Karte bei ca. 74°C mit 55% Drehzahl.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aber wieso stellst du die Kurve nicht einfach um? Wenn 55% reichen für 74 Grad, dann sollten die 40-45% reichen, damit sie nicht über 90 geht, was für eine R9 290(X) unkritisch ist - bei Dir scheint es ja deutlich unter 90 zu bleiben, wobei ich da nicht sehe, wie lange die Last andauerte. Und 40-45% müssten an sich sehr leise sein. Meine Asus jedenfall ist bei 45% nur ein wenig lauter als im IDLE, und bei 40% kann ich es nicht vom IDLE (20% ) unterscheiden.

Überhaupt: 55% "abartig laut" ??? Da stimmt dann aber was nicht, oder die Vapor-X-Kühlung, vor allem die Lüfter (die Temps sind ja bestens) ist halt ein absoluter Fail bei der 290X...  und erst Recht wären die Lüfter da ein Mega-Fail, wenn das "abrtig laut" sich auf die nur 40% bezieht ^^


----------



## Chemenu (16. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber wieso stellst du die Kurve nicht einfach um? Wenn 55% reichen für 74 Grad, ...


Das hängt vom Spiel ab. Mein gemoddetes Skyrim z.B. lässt die Temps auch über 90°C steigen, trotz automatischer Lüfterregelung. Ich sag ja, Valley ist da nicht so fordernd.



> ... dann sollten die 40-45% reichen, damit sie nicht über 90 geht, was für eine R9 290(X) unkritisch ist


Du vergisst dabei aber dass bei höheren Temperaturen auch mehr Spannung angelegt wird. Je höher die Temperatur, desto höher Spannung -> noch höhere Temperatur, usw. 
Meine GPU ist sogar leicht "undervoltet" wie Du am Screenshot sehen kannst. 



> Überhaupt: 55% "abartig laut"


Für mich ist das laut.^^ Die 40% hör ich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei aber dass bei höheren Temperaturen auch mehr Spannung angelegt wird. Je höher die Temperatur, desto höher Spannung -> noch höhere Temperatur, usw.


 die Temp geht doch hoch WEGEN der Spannung - es geht doch aber nicht Spannung hoch WEGEN der Temp, so dass die Temp dadurch dann noch höher geht - das wäre ja Irrsinn und würde nie enden ^^



> Für mich ist das laut.^^ Die 40% hör ich auch nicht wirklich.


 Du schriebst "abartig" laut - wie laut ist das denn? Ich versteh dadrunter nen Lärm, als wäre ein Fön auf Stufe 1 - so hört sich meine Asus nämlich bei 100% an. Bei meiner Asus ist das bei 50-55% aber so, dass man es bei normallautem Spielsound nur in ruhigen Phasen merkt. Da MICH das schon etwas stört, hab ich die Kurve halt abermals korrigiert. 

Wenn es bei Dir aber bei 55% so laut wie zB mein Beispiel mit "so laut als würde grad ne DVD eingelesen werden", dann sind die Vapor-X-Lüfter definitiv schlechter als die von der Asus Direct-CU II, und der soll wiederum schlechter als der von der Sapphire Tri-X (non-vapor) sein


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die Temp geht doch hoch WEGEN der Spannung - es geht doch aber nicht Spannung hoch WEGEN der Temp, so dass die Temp dadurch dann noch höher geht - das wäre ja Irrsinn und würde nie enden ^^


Ist aber so. Probier es aus. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Bei hoher Temperatur leiten die Chips den Strom besser, höherer Strom (die Spannung fällt dabei sogar weil ja der Widerstand sinkt) bedeutet wiederum mehr Verlustleistung, usw.

Siehe:

Verhältnis Verlustleistung - Chipspannung
Transistorgrenzwerte
Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?



> Du schriebst "abartig" laut - wie laut ist das denn? Ich versteh dadrunter nen Lärm, als wäre ein Fön auf Stufe 1 - so hört sich meine Asus nämlich bei 100% an. Bei meiner Asus ist das bei 50-55% aber so, dass man es bei normallautem Spielsound nur in ruhigen Phasen merkt. Da MICH das schon etwas stört, hab ich die Kurve halt abermals korrigiert.
> 
> Wenn es bei Dir aber bei 55% so laut wie zB mein Beispiel mit "so laut als würde grad ne DVD eingelesen werden", dann sind die Vapor-X-Lüfter definitiv schlechter als die von der Asus Direct-CU II, und der soll wiederum schlechter als der von der Sapphire Tri-X (non-vapor) sein



55% ist schon so laut wie ein schnell laufendes DVD-Laufwerk, also deutlich hörbar wenn man keine Kopfhörer trägt. 
Du kannst ja auf dem Screenshot sehen dass 55% Drehzahl ca. 2.673 RPM entspricht. Ich weiß nicht wie schnell Deine ASUS Lüfter bei 55% rotieren?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Bei der Asus sind es ca 2100 U/Min bei 55%, und es ist eher ein hörbares Rauschen, noch bei weitem nicht wie ein CD einlesen bzw. "Daten von CD kopieren". Also, der Ton ähnelt letzterem ein wenig, aber ist auf keinen Fall vergleichbar laut.

Aber wie gesagt: warum stellst du die Kurve nicht einfach um? Es reichen ja viel weniger %, wenn die die Karte auch auf 80-85 Grad halten, sogar 90. Oder HAST du sie dauerhaft umgestellt?


----------



## Chemenu (18. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der Asus sind es ca 2100 U/Min bei 55%, und es ist eher ein hörbares Rauschen, noch bei weitem nicht wie ein CD einlesen bzw. "Daten von CD kopieren". Also, der Ton ähnelt letzterem ein wenig, aber ist auf keinen Fall vergleichbar laut.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: warum stellst du die Kurve nicht einfach um? Es reichen ja viel weniger %, wenn die die Karte auch auf 80-85 Grad halten, sogar 90. Oder HAST du sie dauerhaft umgestellt?



Ne, hab ich nicht. Wie gesagt will ich so hohe Temperaturen gar nicht zulassen. Die 85°C warme Luft von der Grafikkarte heizt ja dann auch noch die CPU und die wird auch so schon bis zu 85° warm. Da leiden dann auch die restlichen Komponenten (Netzteil, usw.) mehr unter der Wärme.
Beim nächsten System Upgrade werd ich eh eine Wasserkühlung verbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ne, hab ich nicht. Wie gesagt will ich so hohe Temperaturen gar nicht zulassen. Die 85°C warme Luft von der Grafikkarte heizt ja dann auch noch die CPU und die wird auch so schon bis zu 85° warm. Da leiden dann auch die restlichen Komponenten (Netzteil, usw.) mehr unter der Wärme.
> Beim nächsten System Upgrade werd ich eh eine Wasserkühlung verbauen.



Unsinn, da machst du Dir völlig unnötige Sorgen. Es wird bei der R9 290X nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der GPU so heiß - aber drumherum wird es nicht heißer als bei ner älteren AMD-Karte mit gemessenen 70 Grad oder so, sofern man ein halbwegs luftiges Gehäuse hat. Das wird dann niemals Deine CPU-Temp relevant erhöhen. Oder hast du das nachgemessen, dass die CPU heißer wird, wenn die GPU heißer werden darf?

85 Grad CPU spricht aber so oder so für eine sehr schlechte CPU-Kühlung.  ^^


----------



## Chemenu (18. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Unsinn, da machst du Dir völlig unnötige Sorgen. Es wird bei der R9 290X nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der GPU so heiß - aber drumherum wird es nicht heißer als bei ner älteren AMD-Karte mit gemessenen 70 Grad oder so, sofern man ein halbwegs luftiges Gehäuse hat. Das wird dann niemals Deine CPU-Temp relevant erhöhen. Oder hast du das nachgemessen, dass die CPU heißer wird, wenn die GPU heißer werden darf?


Nachgemessen nicht, aber ich spür ja was da für heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird. Auf dem Lüfter im Deckel kann man locker einen Teller Essen warm halten. ^^



> 85 Grad CPU spricht aber so oder so für eine sehr schlechte CPU-Kühlung.  ^^




 Es ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU 
und übertaktet 
Der Kühler (Scythe Ninja CU) ist schon relativ alt, war ursprünglich für Sockel 775 CPUs. Deswegen ist der für die neuen CPUs, die mehr Hitze auf kleinerer Fläche entwickeln, nicht so gut geeignet


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nachgemessen nicht, aber ich spür ja was da für heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird. Auf dem Lüfter im Deckel kann man locker einen Teller Essen warm halten. ^^


 dafür ist ja die Lüftung da, dass die Luft da rauskommt   Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die CPU heißer wird, nur weil die ausgepustete Luft wärmer ist. Und es muss auch nicht um die Karte herum relevant heißer werden, nur weil der Kern vom Kern vom GPU-Kern  10 Grad wärmer ist. Es ist ja nicht so, dass der halbe Kühler auch 70-80 Grad hat und diese abstrahlt, nur weil die im Kern gemessene Temp bei 80 Grad liegt. Die Spannungswandler zB sind idR sogar eher das, was wirklich Wärme um die Karte herum erzeugt, und die sind unabhängig von der eingestellten Drehzahl rel. heiß, auch bei anderen Karten, die nicht als heiß gelten wie die GTX 970. 




> Es ist eine Ivy Bridge CPU
> und übertaktet
> Der Kühler (Scythe Ninja CU) ist schon relativ alt, war ursprünglich für Sockel 775 CPUs. Deswegen ist der für die neuen CPUs, die mehr Hitze auf kleinerer Fläche entwickeln, nicht so gut geeignet


  okay, dann isses klar. Da würde ich mal nen neuen holen, muss aber definitiv keine WaKü sein. Etliche Leute haben ne starke Ivy Bridge plus ne R9 290 oder 290x, und da wird nix ZU heiß mit nem ganz normalen CPU-Kühler für 20-25€, mit OC halt einer für 35-50€ wie den Mugen 4, Alpenföhn Brocken oder den Macho HR-02. Eine kompakte WaKü ist da auch nicht unbedingt besser, aber teurer. 

und dann, wenn du nen neuen Kühler hast, kannst du auch mal testen, ob es überhaupt eine Rolle spielt, ob die GPU nun 70, 80 oder 90 Grad hat.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dafür ist ja die Lüftung da, dass die Luft da rauskommt   Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die CPU heißer wird, nur weil die ausgepustete Luft wärmer ist.


Äh, doch. Genau das bedeutet es. 
Die Lüfter versuchen natürlich der Erwärmung von CPU/GPU entgegenzuwirken, das geht aber natürlich schlechter mit warmer Luft -> Lüfter drehen schneller. 



> Und es muss auch nicht um die Karte herum relevant heißer werden, nur weil der Kern vom Kern vom GPU-Kern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also eines ist doch wohl klar: Je wärmer die Luft, die aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, desto wärmer die Temperatur im Gehäuse. Die Umgebungstemperatur hat ja schließlich auch Auswirkung auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten im PC.
Apropos Umgebungstemperatur (bzw. Raumtemperatur): Die erhöht sich *merklich* um einige °C nach einer längeren Gaming-Session. Ich rede hier von einem knapp 20m² Raum, der um sicherlich 5-7°C wärmer wird, nur durch den PC!
Das merkt man dann extrem wenn man den Raum kurz verlässt und anschließend wieder betritt. Da denk ich mir oft "Leck, ist das warm hier drin!" und mach erst mal das Fenster auf. ^^

Deswegen lasse ich die Lüfter dynamisch regeln und nicht fest auf z.B. 40%, weil eben auch die Temperatur insgesamt (im PC, im Raum) dynamisch ist. 
Die restlichen Lüfter im System (4x140er Noctua Gehäuselüfter, 1x120er Scythe Slipstream CPU-Lüfter) werden auch automatisch über PWM gesteuert (Silent Modus) und sind für mich unhörbar, auch unter Last.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Äh, doch. Genau das bedeutet es.
> Die Lüfter versuchen natürlich der Erwärmung von CPU/GPU entgegenzuwirken, das geht aber natürlich schlechter mit warmer Luft -> Lüfter drehen schneller.


 Du verstehst da was falsch: es ging darum, dass "mehr warme Luft kommt raus" nicht automatisch bedeutet, dass die CPU heißer wird. Sondern es kommt mehr warme Luft raus und die Lüfter drehen schneller damit es eben NICHT noch wärmer wird, was die Temps der CPU / GPU angeht. 




> Also eines ist doch wohl klar: Je wärmer die Luft, die aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, desto wärmer die Temperatur im Gehäuse. Die Umgebungstemperatur hat ja schließlich auch Auswirkung auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten im PC.
> Apropos Umgebungstemperatur (bzw. Raumtemperatur): Die erhöht sich *merklich* um einige °C nach einer längeren Gaming-Session.


 Selbstverständlich wird es warm bei Last - aber es geht doch hier nicht um die Frage, ob es beim Spielen wärmer wird, sondern ob die CPU beim Spielen NOCH wärmer wird, nur weil der GPU-Kern durch eine leiser eingestellte Lüftung zB 80 statt 70 Grad Messwert hat. Und das sollte eben nicht der Fall sein, jedenfalls nicht relevant und wenn man nen halbwegs ordentlichen CPU-Kühler hat. 

 Selbst wenn die Luft um den CPU-Kühler nur wegen zB 15 Grad höherer GPU-KERN(!)-Temp der Graka herum 10 Grad wärmer sein SOLLTE, wird die CPU deswegen ja nicht auch um 10 Grad wärmer...    

Falls es bei Dir doch merklich wärmer würde, dann spricht das dafür, dass Dein alter Kühler eben schon hart an seiner Grenze arbeitete. Das ist aber nicht normal, denn an sich sollte jeder mit nem normalen CPU-Kühler problemlos zocken können, auch wenn die Graka messwertseitig 80-90 Grad hat. Denn einige R9 290X haben ja eben 90, sogar 94 Grad Messwert mit ihrer normalen Lüfterkurve. 




> Deswegen lasse ich die Lüfter dynamisch regeln und nicht fest auf z.B. 40%, weil eben auch die Temperatur insgesamt (im PC, im Raum) dynamisch ist.


 40% fest würde ich auch nicht machen - aber 40% bis zB 85 Grad und erst dann schneller. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die CPU-Temp sich kaum ändert, egal ob die Karte nun 70, 80 oder 90 Grad hat, weil das eben nur einen kleinen Teil des Kerns betrifft. Warm wird es bei last aber so oder so, das ist klar. Allein wegen der Spannungswandler, die unabhängig vom Lüfterspeed an sich immer ähnlich heiß werden.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die CPU-Temp sich kaum ändert, egal ob die Karte nun 70, 80 oder 90 Grad hat, weil das eben nur einen kleinen Teil des Kerns betrifft. Warm wird es bei last aber so oder so, das ist klar. Allein wegen der Spannungswandler, die unabhängig vom Lüfterspeed an sich immer ähnlich heiß werden.



Ich kann das ja mal testen wenn ich Zeit hab. 
Die VRMs sind bisher gar kein Problem, die sind bei der Karte sehr gut gekühlt. 

Ich hab übrigens grad zufällig einen Test der Karte im PCGH Forum entdeckt. Der schreibt da 





> ... unter Last ist dann nur ein leichtes Rauschen zu vernehmen, was in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse dann vollkommen verstummt.



Also da scheint die Auffassung, ab wann eine Grafikkarte laut ist, doch sehr verschieden zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich kann das ja mal testen wenn ich Zeit hab.
> Die VRMs sind bisher gar kein Problem, die sind bei der Karte sehr gut gekühlt.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens grad zufällig einen Test der Karte im PCGH Forum entdeckt. Der schreibt da
> ...


 oder die Lüfterkurve ist dort anders eingestellt - manchmal ist die Einstellung ab Werk im BIOS auch mal anders, also wird zB nach 2 Monaten anders aus dem Werk gegeben als vorher. 

Was auch sein kann: evlt. ist die Luft in Deinem Gehäuse wegen der CPU (!) dann doch ein paar Grad wärmer als bei dem PCGH-Member, und/oder dessen Gehäuse ist allgemein besser durchlüftet, und das ist dann der Entscheidende Unterschied, warum Deine Karte etwas mehr aufdreht und man es hört. Da müsste man wissen: wie viel % dreht die Karte denn bei dem anderen User? Vlt. hört man den kaum, weil es dann doch 5% weniger Speed sind? Bei meiner Asus isses nämlich so, dass 2-3% Lüfterspeed aus "kaum hörbares Rauschen" dann doch ein DEUTLICHES Rauschen machen, d.h. ein minimaler Unterschied sorgt für "an sich nicht hörbar" und "nervt" 

Teste doch mal: du kannst per Afterburner ja manuell auch im IDLE einfach mal zB 45% einstellen, dann mal 50% und dann 55% - kann es sein, dass auch bei Dir es "plötzlich" deutlich lauter wird?

Was natürlich auch sein könnte ist, dass Dein Kühler nicht 100% optimal montiert wurde - ich hatte mal ne Asus 7950 bestellt, die bei 3D SOFORT über 90 Grad ging und 100% Lüfterspeed. Da hatte bestimmt einer bei der Endmontage versagt, aber als Kunde hab ich es dann selbstverständlich sein lassen, den Kühler mal "auf Verdacht" selber abzubauen und nachzusehen, die Karte ging natürlich zurück zum Shop. Und es kann halt ggf. auch mal vorkommen, dass die Endmontage nicht ganz optimal verläuft, so dass die Karte halt "nur" ein bisschen wärmer und somit auch lauter wird als sie sollte.


Und am Ende ist auch möglich, dass der User natürlich es nur anders empfindet.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

Das hier kann gelöscht werden - Doppelpost wegen Edit-Fail.  Sorry.

Zefix... den ganzen Post zerstört....waaaaahhhh... RAGE-MODE!!1111elf


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

So, hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Temperaturen direkt verglichen.
Zu beachten ist dass die CPU Last so um die 50% betrug. In CPU lastigen Spielen kann die also noch wärmer werden. 

*Automatische Lüftersteuerung - 70%:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max. CPU Temp.: 79°C
Max. GPU Temp.: 80°C

*Manuelle Lüftersteuerung - 50%:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max. CPU Temp.: 84°C
Max. GPU Temp.: 90°C


Und hier zum Vergleich noch der Geräuschpegel bei 40% Drehzahl (ca. 1.890 RPM):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

WTF - 70% Lüfterspeed und trotzdem 80 Grad? und bei 50% dann 90 Grad? ^^   Dann würde das alles eh nichts bringen, die Lüfter "silent" zu bekommen...  


Und bei der CPU: da ist die Kühlung halt total am Limit, auch ohne Graka nehme ich an. Kannst ja mal nur prime95 laufen lassen, also keine 3D-Graka-Last.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF - 70% Lüfterspeed und trotzdem 80 Grad? und bei 50% dann 90 Grad? ^^   Dann würde das alles eh nichts bringen, die Lüfter "silent" zu bekommen...


Genau davon red ich doch die ganze Zeit.  



> Und bei der CPU: da ist die Kühlung halt total am Limit, auch ohne Graka nehme ich an. Kannst ja mal nur prime95 laufen lassen, also keine 3D-Graka-Last.


CPU geht bei Prime bis ca. 90°C, knapp drüber.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Genau davon red ich doch die ganze Zeit.


 ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht es seien 80 Grad bei* 55% *und 55% seien "abartig laut"  - aber 70%, das hab ich nicht gesehen ^^  70% sind auch bei mir schon ziemlich laut. 

Zitat von Dir "D_iese [Lüftereinstellung ab Werk] hält die Karte bei ca. 74°C mit 55% Drehzahl._" => wieso lässt Du die Kühlung dann nicht einfach auf Werkseinstellung ? Oder sind DOCH die 55% auch schon sehr laut? 

Wie kühl bleibt die Karte denn bei festen 55% ? 





> CPU geht bei Prime bis ca. 90°C, knapp drüber.


 da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Graka-Temp dann kaum ein Faktor ist, sondern der CPU-Kühler einfach schwach ist


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht es seien 80 Grad bei* 55% *und 55% seien "abartig laut"  - aber 70%, das hab ich nicht gesehen ^^  70% sind auch bei mir schon ziemlich laut.
> 
> Zitat von Dir "D_iese [Lüftereinstellung ab Werk] hält die Karte bei ca. 74°C mit 55% Drehzahl._" => wieso lässt Du die Kühlung dann nicht einfach auf Werkseinstellung ? Oder sind DOCH die 55% auch schon sehr laut?
> 
> Wie kühl bleibt die Karte denn bei festen 55% ?



Das kann ich eben nicht pauschal beantworten. Jedes Spiel belastet die Karte anders. Ich hab jetzt zwei Unigine Benchmarks gleichzeitig laufen lassen, weil Valley allein fast keine CPU Last erzeugt (wohl wg. GPU Limit).
Bei Skyrim oder Crysis 3 sehen die Temperaturen, je nach Szene, anders aus. Da kann es dann schon sein dass die Karte bei 55% die 74°C hält. Und ja, ich finde die 55% laut. Ein deutlich hörbares Rauschen. Von wegen "vollkommen verstummt" im geschlossenen Gehäuse.
Da müsste ich das Gehäuse schon mit Dämmmatten ausstatten, oder besser gleich mit Bauschaum ausschäumen. ^^



> da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Graka-Temp dann kaum ein Faktor ist, sondern der CPU-Kühler einfach schwach ist


Ivy Bridge CPUs werden generell ziemlich warm, je nachdem wie bescheiden die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS verteilt wurde. Dazu eben noch OC und der alte Kühler, den ich aber nicht ersetzen will... das kommt halt alles zusammen. 

Hier mal zwei Fotos vom Innenleben, nicht dass Du denkst da drin sieht es aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall mal nen neuen CPU-Kühler holen. Der Lüfter oben: saugt der raus oder bläst der rein?


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würd auf jeden Fall mal nen neuen CPU-Kühler holen. Der Lüfter oben: saugt der raus oder bläst der rein?



Der bläst natürlich raus.


----------



## Brokensword (20. Mai 2015)

Verkaufe die Promo Codes der Grafikkarte
http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...ight-steam-key-pc-nvidia-promotion-codes.html

bei Interesse pm


----------

